# Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )  ENDLICH GELÖST!



## SPEED-DAVID (26. Januar 2017)

*Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )  ENDLICH GELÖST!*

Ich habe vor einer weile mal Oracle VM VirtualBox installiert und mir 3 PCs erstellt XP Win 7 und linux soweit auch ok Updates lief alles durch Speicherpunkte auch ok dachte ich ok super.
Aber nix ist super habe jetzt ein Monat oder so nicht gebraucht und wenn ich es jetzt starte bleibt der PC sofort nach anklicken auf die VM zb xp hängen und es geht NIX mehr auch Reset Taster ist ohne Wirkung hilft nur ausschalten und neustarten.
Erweiterungen habe ich auch alle gelöscht ändert nix neuste Version nix,versucht eine neue vm aufzusetzen nix ??
Was auch komisch ist ich konnte von Anfang an nie mehr als ein kern aktivieren habe aber erstmal damit gelebt da ich den Fehler nicht finden konnte.
Aber das jetzt garnix mehr startet ist nicht lustig.

Hat jemand eine idee ?
6600K (4,5)
8Gb DDR4
Win10 Pro

Vielen DANK


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

In Zwischen gab es eine neue Version ändert aber auch nix.


----------



## forenshit (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Für mehr als 1 Kern, brauchst du VT-x. Entweder muss du es in UEFI aktivieren oder in deinem OS Hyper-V deinstalieren. Versuche zuerst diese Option in UEFI zu finden. Es könnte auch Intel-V heißen. Danach sollen sich alle deine Probleme alleine erledigen.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

ich alles aktiviert :- (
habe leider deine Antwort jetzt erst gesehen.


----------



## Defenz0r (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Nutz als Speicher fuer die VM eine andere / schnellere HDD.


----------



## forenshit (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

OK, den ersten Schritt haben wir also gemacht. Überprüfe jetzt, ob Hyper-V bei dir installiert ist und ggf. schalte ab/deinstalliere es. Du brauchst unbedingt PAE Unterstützung für die neueren OSs. Ich brauche deine VB Einstellungen, sowie diese deiner VMs. Hast du schon versucht dein VB restlos zudeinstalieren und dann neu zu installieren? Damit meine ich, ob du alle Config Dateien gelöscht hast. VB lässt sie gerne noch auf dem PC rumliegen, auch nach der Deinstallation. Irgendetwas blockert bei dir den Zugriff auf die VT-x. Überlegst dir, was das sein könnte. Du weiss es besser, was du schon vorher gemacht/installierst hast. Natürlich ist es besser deine V-HDDs auf einer anderen Festplatte liegen zu lassen, allerdings erklärt das nicht, wieso du nur 1-Kern nutzen kannst, oder auch warum dein OS absturzt, sobald du eine von deiner VMs startest. Ich kenne mich zwar mit MS OSs nicht gut aus, aber vielleicht finden wir eine Lösung für dich.


----------



## forenshit (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Ach ja, noch etwas. Sollte es bei dir kein Hyper-V installiert sein, oder nach der Deinstallation deren, wechsel deine Beschleunigung auf "Legacy" um.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

So ich habe jetzte Hyper-V nach installiert. Ergebnis = NIX
Habe PAE eingeschalten = Nix
Habe jetzt ma im biosl Virtualisierung und intels VT D  abgeschalten und ich kann zumindest die vm wieder starten aber immer noch mit nur einen kern.
Und ich lege die vm schon immer auf andere festplatten.


----------



## Defenz0r (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Hast du denn eine gekaufte und aktuelle version? Schreib mal den Support an.
Falls nicht nutz einfach VirtualBox / Hyper V

NIX sagt uns aber auch NIX. Deswegen solltest du etwas exakter beschreiben.
Du kannst unter Windows ohne VmWare virtuelle Maschinen installieren durch Hyper V


----------



## forenshit (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Dann weiter. VT-x und VT-d wieder einschalten (UEFI). Hyper-V deinstallieren. In VBox unter Maschine-Ändern-System-Hauptplatine-IO-APIC aktivieren. Unter ...-System-Bescheunigung-Paravirtualisierung auf "legacy" umstellen und VT-x/AMD-V aktivieren (Nested Paging soll dann aut. mitaktiviert werden). Ergebniss hier posten.
Und vergiss es bitte nicht, deine Config- und Logdateien hier auch zu posten.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

Vielen dank,
die System Beschleunigung ist wie auf dem bild zusehen ausgegraut egal ob VT-x und VT-d an ist oder nicht,
Ich versuche mal hyper V zulöschen und berichte dann.
eine frage noch wo finde ich die log Datei ?


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )*

MENSCH DU !
Gute arbeit !
 Nach dem ich deine schritte befolgt habe habe ich nicht nur alle 4 kerne zur auswahl sondern ich kann sie auch nutzen und das ohne das es abstütz !
SUPER VIELEN DANK


----------



## forenshit (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )  ENDLICH GELÖST!*

Keine Ursache, immer gerne. Es freut mich zu hören, dass alles funktioniert. Tja, manchmal ist alles eben ganz einfach. Viel Spaß mit dem VBox, es ist ein gutes Tool, aus dem du noch viel rausholen kannst.


----------



## telemach (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )  ENDLICH GELÖST!*

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir hat sich der Fehler (Einfrieren des gesamten Systems nach Start einer VirtuellenMaschine) ebenfalls gezeigt und auch nur ein Hardreset ist möglich.

Ich habe die hier beschriebenen Lösungsansätze ausprobiert aber es hat sich leider nichts gelöst.
Betriebssystem: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS (mate)
Virtualbox: Version 5.0.40_Ubuntu r115130

Leider steht nichts in den Logfiles. Sie sind absolut leer.

Ich möchte euch bitte mit mir eine Möglichkeit zu finden dieses Problem (erneut) zu lösen.

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Defenz0r (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )  ENDLICH GELÖST!*

tausch mal jede komponente aus. angefangen beim motherboard


----------



## fotoman (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Oracle VM VirtualBox (Ganzer PC bleibt hängen )  ENDLICH GELÖST!*

Auch ohne nur eine Komponente der HW zu kennen würde ich ja erst einmal ein anderes OS als Basis versuchen. Egal, ob man dann ein aktuelles Ubuntu ohne LTS oder ein (ebenfalls aktuelles) nicht Debian-basiertes Linux nimmt (kann man zur Not auch auf USB-Stick instalieren) oder gar ganz frefelhaft ein Windows für ein paar Tage zum Testen installiert (wobei man dazu eine freie Partition benötigt). Damit wäre zumindest eindeutig geklärt, ob es an der HW, dem Basissystem und/oder der VBox Version liegt.

Warum man ein altes VBox 5.0 nutzen muss, wo 5.2.6 die aktulle Version ist, erklärt sich ja u.U.  noch mit der LTS Version. Ob das dann aber kompatibel zur vollkommenn misteriösen HW ist, weiss hoffentlich telemach. Am Ende ist es das Basissystem ein AMD Ryzen und das ganze läuft (gemäß Changelog von VirtualBox) u.U, erst ab VBox 5.1.24


----------

